# 

## gArtur

Witam,
Szukam pomysłu / rozwiązania na budowę mikro domu dla młodej pary (poniżej 25 lat), obecnie mieszkamy w pokoiku u teściów ale chcielibyśmy czegoś swojego.
Nie uśmiecha nam się płacenie czynszu za wynajmowanie mieszkanie temu kombinujemy z mikro domem na zgłoszenie (budynkiem gospodarczym).
Chcielibyśmy wybudować go na dzialce u teściów na której obecnie znajduje się ich dom. Samo rozwiązanie miało by być tymczasowe aż nie dorobimy się czegoś lepszego / większego.
Tylko największe problemy mam z pomysłem jak ogrzewać dom. Myślałem o kozie, ale jak rozprowadzić z niej ciepło na poddasze?

Czy są jakieś sensowne alternatywy, na niedrogi własny dom, bez tony formalności?
Bo narazie znalazłem jeszcze tylko domy na kołach, ale mają chyba mniejszy sens niż budynek gospodarczy.
Czekam na wasze propozycje  :wink:

----------


## EZS

jaki strych? Można parterowy do 25m2 lub do 35 m2 jeżeli to produkcja rolna. 
Pomysł niezły pod warunkiem, że teściowie w domu mieszkają i was zameldują - bo raczej meldunku w budynku gospodarczym nie dostaniecie. Ogrzewanie? prąd. Przy powierzchni 25 m2 najkorzystniejsze, jak przypuszczam. Przecież to jest w zasadzie jeden pokój z aneksem kuchennym i mikrołazienką. Jak wybudujecie na przyzwoitym fundamencie, to można będzie kiedyś przebudować w dom właściwy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli to ma mieć w podstawie 25m2, to trzeba zrobić jak najcieńsze ściany, żeby nie tracić powierzchni. Zrobiłbym więc 20cm styropianu albo wełny, albo pianki PUR w szkielecie drewnianym, kręcone schody, na dole salon z kuchnią i kibelek, a na górze malutką sypialnię i mikro łazienkę.

Do ogrzewania można użyć kozy z nadmuchem, kominka, lub klimatyzatora. Wpisz w allegro "piec nadmuchowy", albo użyj aparatu nawiewnego na przykład AN1 Darco do kominka. Ja jednak polecam Ci klimatyzator za 2-3 tyś złotych, który ogrzeje domek do temperatury -15stC, a poniżej włącz sobie farelkę. Najtaniej, najlepiej i najmniej miejsca potrzeba.

----------


## gArtur

@EZS, budynek gospodarczy do powierzchni zabudowy 25m2, o maksymalnej wysokośći przy dachu płaskim do 4m, przy stromym do 5m (tylko ile stopni to stromy?).
Czyli z takimi założeniami to poddasze użytkowe (sypialnia + pokój / biuro) też się zmieści w założeniach.

@Przemek dzięki za podsunięcie pomysłu z klimatyzatorem, poczytałem trochę i faktycznie wydaje się to bardzo sensowne rozwiązanie  :smile: 
I też myślałem o szkielecie drewnianym z 20cm wełny.

----------


## Zielony ogród

4 m to za mało na piętro. lepiej chyba zrobić jeden poziom o wysokości ponad  3 m, aby można było zrobić sypialnię na antresoli. mniejsze koszty niż dwa poziomy.
klimatyzator (inwerter) to dobry pomysł, używam takiego, ale to za mało. przy temp. poniżej 0 jest wrażenie niedogrzania. dałabym tanie kabelki elektryczne w podłogę. i jak najwięcej styropianu pod nimi.

----------


## gArtur

@Zielony Ogród - temu właśnie skłaniam się ku tym 5m, z stromym dachem, to wydaje mi się że będę mógł w miarę wygodnie się tam poruszać.
Początkowo rozważałem antresolę, ale potrzebuję osobnego pomieszczenia ala biurowego, żeby nie budzić mojej drugiej połowy jak będę musiał popracować do nocy  :sad: 

Mógłbyś napisać coś wiecej o komforcie użytkowania, wadach zaletach takiego rozwiązania oraz ewentualnych kosztach?

----------


## Zielony ogród

Arturze, jeszcze popytaj i policz - czy na pewno warto bawić się w dom bez pozwolenia. Samo pozwolenie nie jest jakimś wielkim kosztem, składasz wniosek i czekasz, czas leci sam. Optymalne będzie jakieś ok. 80m2 w parterze, i wykończysz sobie tylko jeden pokój z aneksem kuchennym i łazienkę. Piętro małe czy duże to koszty -schody, strop. 25 m2 z poddaszem to pewnie będą koszty około połowy 80 m2 bez poddasza. Sama nie wiem, trzeba byłoby to jakoś policzyć.
Chyba, że nie masz miejsca, no to wiadomo.
Jeżeli ten domek ma być faktycznie na krótko - to na jak krótko? Czy potem odzyskasz jego koszty, sprzedasz go? Jeżeli nie, to czy jego cena na pewno będzie niższa niż koszty wynajmu? 
Pewnie budowa takiego domku to będzie minimum 50 tys. zł przy własnej robociźnie.  No i potem ogrzewać i płacić za prąd i wodę też musisz. Nie zameldujesz się.  Komfort też żaden na 20 m2.
Czy warto? Odzyskasz te pieniądze? Miałbyś za nie już stan surowy normalnego domku 80 m2.

Ale wracając do kabli. mam je w domu 96m2, kosztowały wraz ze sterownikami 3000 zł. Komfort bardzo duzy - bezobsługowo, sucho, w stopy przyjemnie.  Koszty - trudno mi policzyć dokładnie, bo często palimy w kominku. Myślę, że bez kominka to byłoby około 2.5 tys na rok. Teraz to wychodzi dużo mniej, gdy w mrozy dogrzewamy kominkiem

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Klimatyzator za 3 tyś z montażem dobrej firmy ma 4kW mocy grzewczej. W ciągu dnia możesz z niego wyciągnąć max. 24x4=96kWh. Mój 128m2 ma mieć zapotrzebowanie 70kWh/dobę przy -20stC. To kwestia ocieplenia.

Jeśli będziesz grzał przez 5 miesięcy, to zużyjesz u siebie jakieś 2000-2500kWh na ten cel, zakładając przyzwoite ocieplenie i okna. Oznacza to średnio 16kWh dziennie, a w porywach dwa razy tyle. Da radę!

Te kable na siarczyste mrozy to też dobry pomysł - szczególnie pod płytki, ale można wszędzie. U Ciebie pójdzie tego za 2 tyś., więc jeśli to tylko czasowo, to może nie warto. Klimatyzator można zdemontować, ale kable zostaną.

----------


## gArtur

Obecnie jestem na poziomie zbierania informacji oraz kosztów poszczególnych rozwiązań.
Dziękuję za informacje i pomoc.

Też chciałem docelowo wynajmować ten domek, gdy przeprowadziłbym się już do czegoś większego  :wink:

----------


## EZS

5 m z dachem stromym. Na dole musisz mieć 2,3, żeby nie mieć wrażenia, że o sufit zawadzasz. Czyli zostaje ci w najwyższym punkcie 2,5m. Krokwie, ocieplenie i zabudowa to min 30 cm. strop można zrobić z desek, ale wygłuszyć jakoś go trzeba, więc tez ze 20cm. Czyli w najwyższym punkcie zostaje ci nieco ponad 2m. Dach ma mieć spadek. Dwuspadowy na kwadracie 5*5m da ci spadek ok 40 stopni. Ale już metr od maksima będziesz miał wysokość 1m. Czyli na środku będziesz mógł się poruszać w jamniku długim na 5m ale w zasadzie stanąć tylko na środku. O ile moja wiedza matematyczna dotycząca trygonometrii nie szwankuje, to o komforcie poruszania nie ma co tu mówić. Chyba większy sens dać dach jednospadowy o najmniejszym kącie z możliwych i z wejściem z zewnątrz w ścianie szczytowej (dobudowane osłonięte schody zewnętrzne). 
I najważniejsze pytanie- czy to ma być coś do rozbiórki potem (to bym szkielet zrobiła) czy do rozbudowy kiedyś (to murowany na solidnym fundamencie). A w ogóle to racje ma Zielony ogród  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To najlepsze co da się z tego wyciągnąć - rysunek bez szczegółów, bo te są indywidualne:



Ewentualnie można pomyśleć o jakiś niewielkich suterenach (z 30-50cm) żeby mieć wysokość sufitu, albo zwyczajnie zrobić na 5,50. Szansa na to, że ktoś będzie mierzył wysokość jest bardzo nikła.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Ja tego dla was nie widzę w tak jak poprzednicy. Zwróćcie uwagę na to że budując coś na działce teściów budujesz DLA NICH!!!! Nawet jak udałoby Ci się zmieścić w kosztach w 50tyś to tak jakbyś dał teściom 50k bo ich lubisz. Tego nie uda Ci się potem sensownie rozbudować, na to nie licz. Jak teściowie mają dużą działkę i da się z niej wydzielić taką aby na niej stanął dom to trzeba pogadać aby wam przepisali tą działkę i wtedy budować mały domek na niej. Przykładowo taki domek mielibyście super http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Royan/ Więc sobie popytajcie w gminie ile minimum musi mieć działka aby mogliście na niej postawić domek, czasami jest tak że musi być min.10arów a jak nie ma przeciw wskazań to sobie wyliczcie ile pod domek potrzebujecie i tyle wydzielcie. Skoro mieszkacie u teściów to lepiej się pomęczyć rok czy dwa i zbudować normalnie dom niż brnąć w głupotę. Dobrze to przemyślcie.

----------


## jbloch

ztym wydzielaniem działki i przepisaniem to 100% popieram , mówię ze swojego doświadczenia . Nie należy też zapominać że prawo budowlane właśnie od wczoraj się zmienia i łatwiej będzie można legalnie postawić ,czy to docelowy dom , czy też niby letniskowy ,lub niby budynek gospodarczy.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ztym wydzielaniem działki i przepisaniem to 100% popieram , mówię ze swojego doświadczenia . Nie należy też zapominać że prawo budowlane właśnie od wczoraj się zmienia i łatwiej będzie można legalnie postawić ,czy to docelowy dom , czy też niby letniskowy ,lub niby budynek gospodarczy.


Też wczoraj w sieci to wyczytałem. Już do 35m2 na zgłoszenie może być tylko nie wiem jaka to ma być kategoria czyli jakie dokładnie budynki. Przykładowo czy normalny garaż o powierzchni do 35m2 może mieć normalny fundament czy nie? Czy może to byc budynek murowany czy typu letniskowy, drewniany który łatwo można przenieś??? Wie ktoś?

----------


## Bejaro

> Też wczoraj w sieci to wyczytałem. Już do 35m2 na zgłoszenie może być tylko nie wiem jaka to ma być kategoria czyli jakie dokładnie budynki. Przykładowo czy normalny garaż o powierzchni do 35m2 może mieć normalny fundament czy nie? Czy może to byc budynek murowany czy typu letniskowy, drewniany który łatwo można przenieś??? Wie ktoś?


Przepisy to dopiero drugie czytanie w komisji-musi być jeszcze jedno,potem,Senat,Prezydent-dużo może jeszcze się zmienić,ale na pewno do publikacji i wejście w życie ustawy upłynie jeszcze wiele czasu.

----------


## mateusz1985

to ja sie wypowiem, jestem w trakcie budowy domu, na tej samej dzialce co moj rodzinny dom,  dom ma okolo 94 m2 , parter z uzytkowym poddaszem, z pozwoleniami niebylo problemow , projekt to lekko zmodyfikowany http://z500.pl/projekt/69/Z71,latwy-...a-dzialke.html . Zaleta napewno jest to ze dzialka ma juz wszystkie przylacza i niema koniecznosci robienia nowych przylaczy na dzialke, wystarczy zmodyfikowac juz istniejace. odchodzi w ten sposob duzo kosztow,  plan jest taki zeby wykonczyc caly dul a gora tylko do stanu deweloperskiego bez umeblowania, podlog, plytek na scianach itd.  i zamieszkac a sukcesywnie potem wykanczac gore,  domy stoja blisko siebie bo dzialka nie jest duza ale bedziemy ogrodzeni, jakis zywoplot z tuji, bedziemy mieli osobna brame wjazdowa itp,   mamy ukonczony stan surowy zamkniety, jak zrobi sie cieplo to zaczynamy instalacje, do konca roku chcielibysmy sie wprowdzic,  koszty jakie narazie ponioslem to okolo 70 tys zl, (razem z projektami , mapkami, kierownikiem itp)   duzo pracy wlasnej wlozonej,  mysle ze za okolo 140-150tys bedziemy mieli dom w takim stanie zeby wstawic meble na dol i zamieszkac.  U mnie w mescie za 3 pokojowe mieszkanie do czesciowego remontu trzeba wlasnie tyle zaplacic.
wybierzcie wiekszy projekt przyszlosciowy,  bedziecie sie dluzej budowac ale juz docelowo,  macie gdzie mieszkac , rok w ta czy w tamta was niezbawi. my jak juz bedziemy mieszkac to sukcesywnie zrobimy sobie reszte. Niestac nas na wybudowanie wszystkiego naraz, budujemy bez kredytu.

----------


## Kac-Per

Popieram *mateusz1985* 

Mam podobne założenia, dom trochę większy bo 120m2 na działce obok rodziców.

----------

